# Worried :-( Norethisterone to induce a period.



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi,

I've been prescribed Norethisterone to induce a period so I can start another Ovulation Induction Cycle. 

I had a faint positive yesterday, but today it was negative and was told my blood test was negative, however, I am concerned because I've never missed a period before, my boobs hurt and im feeling very tired and emotional. 

Could the blood test be wrong? 

I had my progesterone checked 7 days after suspected ovulation and my levels were 23. 

Its now been 13 days since suspected ovulation, so could a blood tests till be too early??

I'm really worried  

xx


----------

